
Ask HN: Which tech company is most transparent internally? - throwawaymaybe
Which tech company has a culture of openly sharing with all of its employees how and why it comes to its strategic decisions?<p>At team meetings, this would manifest itself as the leadership presenting the different difficult options they could have chosen from, and then explain why they went with a certain option despite the uncertainties.<p>Do cultures like this exist at larger companies? Where?
======
kartikrishi
Gitlab, a lot of there stuff is super well documented because of their remote
culture.

------
znq
At Mobile Jazz we've a weekly meeting every Wednesday with everyone where we
share all company updates. We're not a large company (~20 team members) and we
also deliberately want to stay small, simply because we really enjoy this
culture of being fully transparent (amongst other reasons). The bigger it
gets, my feeling is that it's harder to make everyone happy and transparency
turns into endless debates, so bigger companies, as a result of that, usually
end up being less transparent.

Coincidentally, we just released today our company handbook:

* [https://mobilejazz.com/company-handbook](https://mobilejazz.com/company-handbook) (landing page, if you want to get email updates)

* [https://mobilejazz.com/docs/company-handbook/mobile-jazz-com...](https://mobilejazz.com/docs/company-handbook/mobile-jazz-company-handbook.pdf) (direct link to the PDF)

Hope someone finds it helpful! :-)

Edit: typo

------
Jackypot
Stripe have an open email system where all emails are visible to all employees
[https://stripe.com/blog/email-transparency](https://stripe.com/blog/email-
transparency)

------
0x54MUR41
I don't know, Buffer considers a small or medium company (you asked a larger
company), but they have transparency on equity, salary, revenue, pricing, and
soon. Details of transparency are presented on
[https://buffer.com/transparency](https://buffer.com/transparency).

They also share inside their company on
[https://open.buffer.com](https://open.buffer.com).

~~~
dartisan
I second this. The fact that their salaries are all publicly posted, from CEO
down, is mind blowing to me.

------
bradknowles
The smallest one.

